# New-used tank with closed loop set up?!?



## wgoff194 (Sep 3, 2010)

I just got this tank today from a guy who just wanted to get rid of it. he has had it dry for a little bit and i plan on cleaning it all up and using it for fresh water fish. its about 125 gal, and it is set up for a sump and closed loop cause it once was a salt water tank. 

Can I reuse any of these supplies after a through cleaning and what not. the tank has a built in overflow and three holes set up for closed loop in the base running down The center line parallel to the back. all built into a nice base. the aquarium it self is acrylic. I like the look of it and just want some support on what i should do as this is my first for a lot of the stuff. 

My plan is to eventually move my fish from my 55 gal with 2 70 HOB's into this tank. this is a good time to renew for me because my favorite fish, a silver tip catfish shark died recently and he was 3 years old and 9 inches long. I feel its a good time to move up in size before I get another and have to stress him out. 

Also about lighting i have Florescent hardware sans bulbs and wondered if the long aquarium bulbs fit. 

thanks for all the help

Warren. 

PS will take picture of the whole thing as I go along. please give me pointer


----------



## wgoff194 (Sep 3, 2010)

Update: 

I've cleaned out the tank and disassembled the base cleaned out the piping. 

I need to clean out the wet/dry filter, are there any suggestions on how I should go about it? It's loaded with bio balls and I don't want to ruin them. 
(remember the was a salt tank and has been dry for a while)

Still trying to figure out how the piping goes back together. In the cabinet there were two main pieces. 

1st goes from overflow -> wet/dry -> (ball valve) -> out side pump -> 
1: Top of tank (no valve)
2: What must of been the skimmer (ball valve)
3: open end facing door (ball valve)

2nd goes from 
1st input -> (ball valve) -> junction -> (ball valve) -> 3
inline tank inlets drilled on bottom out from a single pipe 
2nd input -> junction -> (ball valve) -> 3 inline tank inlets drilled on
bottom out from a pipe

Please help


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Pics would help alot

basically its a reef ready tank. the bigger holes are the overflow, the smaller ones are the returns.

you can throw all the pvc away and buy new firstly. then you can pretty much make your own design. My 210 came like that, i gave away the sump and pump and pitched the pvc. mine also was a salt tank. straight vinegar works great on the salt build up and deposits.

back to the overflow, down to the sump above bioballs, then the sump then the pump(i use internal mag drive 9.5's and 12's) then from pump to return lines.

pics again would help out immensely.


----------



## wgoff194 (Sep 3, 2010)

The system currently is set up for 1" piping and the pump is 40 L/m. can I move down to 3/4" piping? I want to set up the tank at follows

Main:
Overflow -> Sump -> Ball Valve(BV) -> Pump -> Check Valve(CV) -> (Split 1)

Split 1:
-> (Flow control) 
-> (Split 2)

Flow Control: 
-> BV -> Sump 
Remark: this will relieve any pressure created by system, more closed means more water going to tank (higher currents could annoy some fish types like angel and such)

Split 2:
-> BV -> (Top of tank return hose) (spray bar?)
-> BV -> CV -> (Split 3)

Split 3:
-> BV -> Draining Assembly(hose adapter?)
-> (3 returns at bottom of tank)
Remark: this will allow for when BV is closed water goes into tank from 3 places, when BV open it will allow me to drain tank (Water changes and easy tear down if I have to move)... also cv makes sure that in case of power outage there will be no flooding

This is my plan. What do you all think? where do you think I should use threaded and slip.. I want to be able to disassemble in groups at to not loose any piping.


----------

